# success lately?



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Anybody having any success on snows in the past few days? We have plenty in the area we are hunting tomorrow, but i'm not sure how they will react to a spread with no e-caller.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

went out today and did not find any snows around. thought there were going to be a a lot from how many i heard and seen flying the last few days but did not find any on the ground.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had our best shoot of the year on Wednesday - LOTS migrating over tonight, maybe the largest push so far this year.

Should be a lot shifting in the next week with the fronts coming.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shot a 2 man limit this mornin. Wish we would have more shooters. Saw lots of birds headin south and lots of new birds comin in from the north.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have been doing real good this year without the ecaller. We even have had real good shoots(considering) on sunny, calm days that I can't complain about this year. And if you have any weather at all it has been great. Go out and enjoy the time and not worry about have to get a full limit.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

we need some of those juvies to make it down to se sodak. setup in the wrong field on saturday; got a lot of birds flying over but nothing really committed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've had awesome shoots this week - big migration came down yesterday. They've really moved fast this past week. Still plenty to hunt but the window is getting shorter so get out while you can. Lots of tornadoes this year into the decoys, those juvies sure are fun.


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

It's nice to hear people shooting some snows!! What areas are you talking about when you say in the area?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

J.Jenson said:


> What areas are you talking about when you say in the area?


north dakota and south dakota. thats as specific as i am going to get. :thumb:


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

the professor said:


> J.Jenson said:
> 
> 
> > What areas are you talking about when you say in the area?
> ...


I guess that is better than Mexico, US, or Canada. hehe :rollin:


----------

